# Who's your daddy...



## CheyAut (Jul 7, 2008)

So my donkey is either fatter or pregnant (If the latter, not close yet). Problem is, I'm not sure which of my stallions would be the sire.

I know you can DNA the baby and parents to figure out the father with horses... does it work for hinnies, too?

Jessi


----------



## Marnie (Jul 17, 2008)

I would think it would but not sure. You could call the lab and ask them. Good question.


----------

